# Front Lower Control Arm Bushings



## D Wilckens (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
I have a '97 Altima GXE. 
I recently had a damaged front left tire replaced and the mechanic pointed out that the wheel shook too much, and that the bushings on the control arm were shot, and that the whole control arm had to be replaced. I decided I'd do it myself, and found the control arms for about $97. But I'd rather just replace the bushings. I found some sites that sell one bushing but it seems like there should be two (not certain, I haven't pulled off the arm yet). In another forum somebody posted that Energy Suspension (suspension.com) part 7.3111, which are listed as bushings for a Maxima, would work on an Altima. They maybe thought the question was about a Maxima, I'm not sure; but the person I spoke with at Energy Suspension couldn't say if they were compatible with Altima or not. Any advice on what parts to go with, and how to do the bushing replacement, would be appreciated.


----------



## D Wilckens (Jul 28, 2009)

Somebody helped me find the info I was looking for. 
ES Bushing Install! F.A.Q?? - Nissan Forums: Nissan Altima Forum
I'm going to order the Maxima bushings believing they'll work with the Altima.


----------

